# Dog's teeth chatter as she drifts off to sleep...



## ERackley88 (Feb 6, 2010)

I am wondering if this is a serious problem? I know if it happens at random it could be sign of a seizure disorder, but what if it only happens when she's first falling asleep? It reminds me of my myoclonus I experience, which is like jerks or spasms when you're falling asleep that aren't necessarily indicative of epilepsy. Also, I swear last night when I was first falling asleep I felt her whole body jerk. Do dogs get myoclonus? Or is it most likely some beginning stage of epilepsy or something? I will ask the vet when I take her for shots in a few weeks, but I wanted to ask your opinions in the meantime. Also, how much do meds for epilepsy cost, if that's what she has? Also, I am aware that in people, epilepsy meds are often used for psychiatric disorders as well. Would an epilepsy med with dogs help with aggression towards other dogs? As it is now, Cami gets very upset when she sees other dogs, and I am wondering if seizure meds, if she does need them, would help with this.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Checking with you vet is a good idea. I know that some dogs teeth will chatter if they are excited, scared, cold or an intact male smells a female in heat. Greyhounds in particular are noted for chattering teeth. Dogs dream just like we do. Sometimes my dogs whine, bark, run, jerk, etc. when they are sleeping. Please don't get yourself too upset until you talk to your vet. Also vets will not start any medications for seizures until a dog begins to have them on a regular basis at close intervals (more than once a month.) Phenobarbital is the drug that is used to control seizures. As far as DA that is a training issue. Good luck and let us know what your vet says.


----------

